# Anxiety Disorders > Body Dysmorphic >  >  "You're getting too big."

## kc1895

I was at the gym today as usual and I never talk to anybody.  I keep my headphones on the whole time while I use many of the heavy machinery that most girls are afraid to use.  Sometimes, I get stares or even glares by both men and women while using the weight machines, but I've never been talked to directly.  

Today as I was working on the lateral pull down bar, a man at the adjacent machine approached me and started talking.  I had my headphones on, so I heard "Be careful... [mumbled]".  I thought he was telling me to be careful with the heavy weights.  I said "What??"  He spoke louder, "Be careful, you're getting too big!" and pointed at his biceps, laughing.  I smiled and said "Oh, but I want that."  He laughs and walks away.  

I could imagine some women who might be offended by his comment, since its a stereotype that women should look a certain way and not have biceps too big.  He seemed like a middle aged guy and I haven't seen him before, so I will forgive him.  It might even be a compliment perhaps.

----------


## Lizard

Haha!  People at the gym... (I had one guy tell me I was pathetic, because I couldn't work the elliptical with both feet together at the same time... duh!)

I don't see your biceps, but I imagine they're gorgeous!   :;):   Do what feels good.

----------


## SmileyFace

oh dear.. lol. Even I want slightly big biceps myself. I've been trying to work on my arms a lot (I don't really use the machines though, just weights). Don't listen to what people have to say. You can look however you want to look. You can be super toned and have some muscles as a female without looking bulky. You'd have to REALLY get SUPER serious about weight lifting and all to be looking like the women you'd see in those body building competitions.

Just keep up with what you're doing! You're going to look fantastic.

----------


## L

Go you - I want to get to the gym and start using machines and weights but I am going to need a friend to come with me as this stupid anxiety stops me going on my own. I have progressed to going swimming and running on my own though that is something.

----------


## Chloe

do you know what. if you feel happy and your being safe and healthy about it what is wrong with it? your making a body your happy and proud of its defiantly better than starving yourself to feel better (as long as your being careful not to hurt yourself and are eating well obviously)

----------


## Keddy

Good for you for keeping up with your workout routine  ::): 
I don't think it's a problem for women to have big muscles. Whatever any person is comfortable with should be their own business.
When someone says to me "You're getting too big," They're not going on about my muscles. They're commenting on the fact that I DON'T go to the gym. LOL

----------


## Otherside

Good for you. And there's nothing wrong with a woman having big muscles. Besides, as someone said, to look like the woman in the body building competitions you'd probably have to be drinking protein shakes 24/7 or something.

On the plus side, you probably could win a wrestling match with that guy. (I'm joking...)

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

As everyone else is saying, you can be as big as you want to be and the only person who gets to say anything about that is you. Hopefully he meant it as a compliment, though It doesn't really sound like one. Well, whatever the case, he can stuff it because he's probably just jealous of your abilities.  :Tongue:

----------


## WintersTale

I think he was most likely joking. He was probably just trying to make you laugh. Who knows, maybe he has a crush on you?

Not that you should go after it, but you never know.

I very rarely go to the gym, but I've had girls at the gym poke fun at things like that. "Be careful, you'll look like Arnold Schwarzenegger" was one that I heard when I was 24. She was smiling when she said it, so clearly she was joking, flirting, or both (she was around my age.)

----------

